# This is just a test shot!



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

No other information available.These photos are from Moebius Facebook page.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

It looks real good! I've waited quite a while for this so I'm getting more than a little antsy for the release, which I hope is SOON.
Also getting antsy for the Battlestar Pegasus.
Well done Moebius, my money will soon be yours.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

To be more specific, these are photos of the _first_ test shot. According to Moebius there are some small detail pieces missing, and some minor "fixes" to be done. Otherwise, I'd say we're pretty much looking at the production kit. I'm really looking forward to this one!


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Sweet!! Looking forward to this! :thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

CAN NOT WAIT!

Thanks for posting the Facebook photos. Even as a first test shot it looks great.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Can't wait to do the turret conversion for this kit:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

BEAUTIFUL! Thanks Moebius!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

There's been only a couple of kits I've truly been looking forward too, and this is one of them. Looks great for a 1st test shot. It will look even better next to my Batpod kit! Hopefully this will be available soon.


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

I can't wait. It looks awesome!


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Probably won't see it until spring but that's okay. Rather have it done right.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I don't know when it is supposed to be out but Tower says this month. They were correct on the Forgotten Prisoner. But sometimes they are way off...


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Wow, looks as great as I had hoped! Thats one cool kit!:thumbsup:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

It is 1/25 scale,no release date yet.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I am ready, I have my Dark Knight 1/25 figure waiting.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Does anyone know if it will have an interior? I recall reading that Moebius was having a hard time getting info for the interior.Originally there was supposed to be a seated Batman figure in the Batman figure kit. He's no longer included.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for upping this to HT. Nice to see someone helping out, my friend!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I would have to estimate 3-4 months off. It does have an interior, probably not as much as most of you would like though. No figure currently for the kit, but we'll do another figure set with a seated figure, probably Bane, finally release the Joker. Who knows what else. We've renewed our Dark Knight license, so we have some time to play with things. Can't get into why things were delayed and changed, but some things we just have so little control over. But look for more Dark Knight!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Moebius said:


> ...It does have an interior, probably not as much as most of you would like though...


I can't speak for anyone else, but that's fine by me. From what I've seen the "real" Tumbler has only a bare-bones interior, and the interior set used for filming didn't appear to be overly detailed anyway.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Definitely would look forward to more Dark Knight.

A standing Catwoman would be a nice addition. Or maybe Gordon or a Scarecrow (on a horse).

As for a limited interior for the Tumbler, well that's just an opportunity for scratchbuilders like myself or 3rd party add-on firms.



Moebius said:


> I would have to estimate 3-4 months off. It does have an interior, probably not as much as most of you would like though. No figure currently for the kit, but we'll do another figure set with a seated figure, probably Bane, finally release the Joker. Who knows what else. We've renewed our Dark Knight license, so we have some time to play with things. Can't get into why things were delayed and changed, but some things we just have so little control over. But look for more Dark Knight!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Moebius said:


> We've renewed our Dark Knight license


Fantastic! All I can say is the Bat:thumbsup:


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Zombie_61 said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but that's fine by me. From what I've seen the "real" Tumbler has only a bare-bones interior, and the interior set used for filming didn't appear to be overly detailed anyway.


 Add to that the fact that the windows are kinda small, and you won't be able to see much in there anyway, especially with a driver figure added.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Moebius said:


> I would have to estimate 3-4 months off. It does have an interior, probably not as much as most of you would like though. No figure currently for the kit, but we'll do another figure set with a seated figure, probably Bane, finally release the Joker. Who knows what else. We've renewed our Dark Knight license, so we have some time to play with things. Can't get into why things were delayed and changed, but some things we just have so little control over. But look for more Dark Knight!


Thanks for the info Frank. The interior isn't a big deal (to me), the "hatch" would have to be shown opened/raised to see anything inside anyway, was just wondering. Looking forward to this kit and other Dark Knight kits you have planned (hope this means a Bat(plane) kit is in the future)!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

DinoMike said:


> Add to that the fact that the windows are kinda small, and you won't be able to see much in there anyway, especially with a driver figure added.


The same applies to the Bandai kit (1/35) I have. It has a very basic interior (floor and seats), but it doesn't matter, can't see a thing thru the smoke tinted windows!


----------



## Bodiedog (Oct 3, 2011)

I am hoping for a model of the Dark Knight himself in styrene.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

This is not the Moebius model......


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

falcondesigns said:


> This is not the Moebius model......


Bandai kit, right?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Dunno about that. It looks more like The Bat from the 3rd movie. Is it scratchbuilt? Or the Bandai Tumbler is that different? Looks like a cockpit at the front.



spock62 said:


> Bandai kit, right?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

spock62 said:


> Bandai kit, right?


Yes,the Bandai 1/35 scale kit.


----------

